# ain't it the truth:(



## Denise1952 (May 22, 2014)




----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2014)

Just love Madge ... my hero!!


----------



## JustBonee (May 22, 2014)




----------



## Denise1952 (May 22, 2014)

LOL, oh yeah Bonnie


----------



## Ruth (May 24, 2014)

So funny!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

My sis said she thinks she heard it is a guy that does the Madge jokes!!


----------



## Ina (May 24, 2014)

Oh Denise,Tell me it ain't so, Madge is from a man's ego?


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

Ruth said:


> So funny!



I love your avatar, you are so pretty Ruth


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

No, it's Maxine, that's why I couldn't find it.  Yes, John Wagner created Maxine Ina!!  It's true!! LOL!!


----------



## Ina (May 24, 2014)

Denise, You're good with computer art, and with your humorous abilities, you could come up with Maxine's counterpart. Give it some thought, and I can't think of one old codger cartoon. Can you?


----------



## Denise1952 (May 24, 2014)

Hmm, seems I saw something about a counterpart recently, to Maxine?  Good idea, don't know that I could do it, I'll think about something Ina


----------



## Ina (May 24, 2014)

You could use us as your test audience, then UTUBE, maybe. Or just for the fun of the challenge. :hide:


----------

